# Illness Benefit Post-Surgery, hospital said I would have to go to GP for form



## shesells (7 Apr 2011)

Had surgery this week in a private clinic (years of paying health insurance and my first claim), they gave me a cert for work but said they don't do SW forms for illness benefit and I'd have to go to my GP for that. I have several problems with that


How can a GP certify surgery performed by someone else?
My GP is beside my work which is miles away and I'm off my feet for 2 weeks
My GP didn't refer me for the surgery, my physiotherapist sent me for a second opinion and the surgeon decided he should go in asap (which was proven to be the right decision with what he found)
My GP will probably charge me €55 for a 2 minute chat and the form

With only 7 days to submit the first form I'm going to give him a call tomorrow but I'm not happy at the situation. Work do pay us but we have to claim illness benefit and sign it over to them so I need to do it. 

I'm annoyed at the clinic in not being able to facilitate this...but I was so drugged up when I was leaving that it's only just hit me. Should they not be obliged to give me the form?


----------



## Guest105 (7 Apr 2011)

Seasells  - The private clinic will send details of your treatment to your GP. The private clinics won't deal with social welfare forms precisely because they are providing a private service. 

I don't think it is a good idea to be registered with a GP so far from home, what would happen if you needed a doctor in the middle of the night or out of work hours?

Try ringing your GP tomorrow and explain your circumstances maybe a friend or relative will deliver the form for signing on your behalf.


----------



## wbbs (7 Apr 2011)

Ring social welfare and tell them your claim will be late as you are not fit to go to doctor yet.  I had this problem couple of years ago, same scenario, had to get form filled by doctor for sw but unable to drive for 10 days, there was no difficulty with claim except money was bit delayed.


----------



## shesells (7 Apr 2011)

cashier said:


> I don't think it is a good idea to be registered with a GP so far from home, what would happen if you needed a doctor in the middle of the night or out of work hours?



I actually have two out of necessity. The one near my house is next to impossible to get an appointment with less than 48 hours notice despite loads of doctors, so it's fine for planned visits, tests etc. 

The one near work is walk in so suits if it's something I can go to work with (better to go in and go home sick than phone in sick, at least people know you're not taking the proverbial). 

Not ideal but it's the best I can do seeing as I don't work near home.


----------



## rob30 (7 Apr 2011)

From memory, GPs cannot charge for signing a certificate if that is all that is needed. They are paid by the state for it. Ring the reception and find out!


----------



## iscritto (7 Apr 2011)

SW will pay claim if late - you need to explain why on the form.

Doctors Receptionists are usually really good with these forms ... may post it to you.


----------



## shesells (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks for all your help. It's a one man practice, no receptionist but I'll call him tomorrow. Thanks again, this is all new to me.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (8 Apr 2011)

I had a similar situation last year and my GP in Dublin had no issues filling in the SW form, even though the surgery was carried out in Cork! Charged me €15, but took me at my word when filling in the form (didn't ask to see any of the hospital or consultant documentation I had brought with me). 

I was late submitting the form as well, and there's a section on the form where you can explain why. Payment was processed a few weeks later. Mine was paid to my employer, so you'll get a little slip of paper in the post stating the amount paid and for what dates. I didn't know what it was first because other than Dept of Social Welfare and the dates and amounts, there's nothing that indicates it's relating to the sickness benefit claim.


----------

